# My new Grow-Closet



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hello everyone. I have spent all day making my other closet into another grow-room (i hate putting the plastic stuff up) pain in the ***. Anyway, i have the electrics in there, just need the lights. I am in the process of making a bubbler system. I might partition the closet into 2 spaces, 1 for clones, and the other for veg. As i already have another grow-closet i will use that for flowering. So i can get as close as i can to a perpetual harvest.*

*here is the link to my other grow-space* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6620


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*Nice room man. Now let's get some babies in there.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 13, 2006)

Real Nice What Kind Of Lights Are You Going To Use


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 13, 2006)

im not sure yet, im thinking of putting the 400 watt hps i already have in there. And getting a 1kw hps for the flowering room.


----------

